# Using TAMU for soil test



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

I've read a couple reviews that say TAMU isn't necessarily a reliable lab for a soil test. The reviews are about 10 years old so I was wondering if this was an aberration or possibly their methods have been updated.

$12 for the basic test (plus shipping to TAMU) seems reasonable. HOWEVER, I could not find a sample report out which also bothers me a bit.

http://soiltesting.tamu.edu/

Any thoughts?


----------



## Killbuzz (Apr 30, 2017)

@Smokindog

I've used them for the past few years with no issues. I like to support my local universities whenever I can.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

They are part of NAPT program. They are using mehlich3 for their method. I don't see an big issue. If you have high pH you might want to uses waypoint and their SW1 test.

https://www.naptprogram.org/about/participants?ssoContinue=1#


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

They by far offer the most options for various items tested. I'm bias because I went there but they are pretty dang good if you're in state


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Smokindog said:


> I've read a couple reviews that say TAMU isn't necessarily a reliable lab for a soil test. The reviews are about 10 years old so I was wondering if this was an aberration or possibly their methods have been updated.
> 
> $12 for the basic test (plus shipping to TAMU) seems reasonable. HOWEVER, I could not find a sample report out which also bothers me a bit.
> 
> ...


LOL
Pshaw!
I've got a pretty good guess where you read that and who wrote it.   :roll: 
To my knowledge that opinion is not based on any systemic problem with TAMU's procedures, but rather a debate over testing methods that goes back at least to the "Dirt Doctor" forums 20 years ago arising from organic growing proponents of the Daubeny Extraction Method developed in @1850 (and never caught on although employed by Texas Plant and Soil Labs).
TAMU is a fine Lab, IMO.
HOWEVER, more important than the lab (as long as they have a good reputation, any lab is fine), is the selection of the proper extraction method for the soil being tested. Primarily: pH, pH, pH.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

@Ridgerunner

Ya, internet warrior was my money bet but thought I'd ask. There's another site of experts I visit that have those too. Just because they have a truck and a license they belittle people without knowing if perhaps those folks may be experts in applicable fields like hydraulics, biology, or what not. It gets to the point that I've noted others who like to toss a little raw meat on the ground and watch them pontificate 

Thanks for the response. I'll be sending a sample in soon. I've got sandy loam so I plan to use this tool in 4-5 spots, cut the sod layer from the cores and mix up the rest in a container to give them the pint they ask for. Is that AOK? Seems to follow their procedure. Also I was going to email them but maybe you know. They imply you've got to get one of their collection bags. Is that true or will any good ziploc work?
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Blue-Hawk-Welded-Steel-Bulb-Planter/4558118


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Smokindog said:


> I've got sandy loam


In DFW?? Have you had a soil structure test performed or done the jar test? I know the soil is better from the Western side of Tarrant County and West, and also East of Dallas, but you have piqued my interest.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

@Spammage

Ya, I'm just north of Lake Grapevine, like a mile or so by birdie. I had the black clay down in far north Dallas and I'm familiar with the crap around Carrollton et all  I'm only done the "big box store" soil tests. When the Town put in a retaining wall to protect my buildings earlier this year is was after 18 months of impact studies and they listed it as Sandy Loam. I have two normally dry creek beds that are now the storm sewers for the area. They merge and depart as one. Much of my property was in the 100 year flood plain but about 5 or so years ago they back it up some. When I put in my irrigation well they hit water bearing sand at about 25 feet. Same with the test hole they bored last year as part of the study for the retaining wall. Those two bore holes are pretty much opposite each other on the property too! Don't get me wrong, I've also got some clay areas to the back of the property but it's not the black crap!



Spammage said:


> Smokindog said:
> 
> 
> > I've got sandy loam
> ...


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Smokindog said:


> @Spammage
> 
> Ya, I'm just north of Lake Grapevine, like a mile or so by birdie. I had the black clay down in far north Dallas and I'm familiar with the crap around Carrollton et all  I'm only done the "big box store" soil tests. When the Town put in a retaining wall to protect my buildings earlier this year is was after 18 months of impact studies and they listed it as Sandy Loam. I have two normally dry creek beds that are now the storm sewers for the area. They merge and depart as one. Much of my property was in the 100 year flood plain but about 5 or so years ago they back it up some. When I put in my irrigation well they hit water bearing sand at about 25 feet. Same with the test hole they bored last year as part of the study for the retaining wall. Those two bore holes are pretty much opposite each other on the property too! Don't get me wrong, I've also got some clay areas to the back of the property but it's not the black crap!
> 
> ...


I'm jealous of both the soil and the well.


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

@Spammage

I just recently hit break even on the well. We were getting $1k+ monthly water bills in the summer for sustenance level watering. That's one reason it took me so long to recondition the mess I called my Bermuda or as the neighbors called it, the weed factory  For the record, I inherited the factory with the purchase in 2011  The neighbors are thrilled with me now!!!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

@Smokindog 
Forgot to mention. Recommendation for most accurate results it to take minimum of 8 samples for every 3000 square feet of area.


----------



## Kicker (Apr 5, 2018)

Smokindog said:


> Don't get me wrong, I've also got some clay areas to the back of the property *but it's not the black crap!*


Damn, that must be nice.


----------

